# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Աչքի հիվանդություններ

## varduuhi

Ինչպես գիտենք հիմա շատ են տարածված աչքի հիվանդությունները` սկսած կարճատեսությունից ու շլությունից մինչև ավելի բարդ ու անբուժելի համարվողները` կատարակտ, ցանցենախտ, գլաուկոմա... Վստահ եմ, շատերն են տարբեր պատճառներով դիմել ակնաբույժի: Եկեք կիսվենք մեր ունեցած փորձով

----------


## Lady-In-Red

> Ինչպես գիտենք հիմա շատ են տարածված աչքի հիվանդությունները` սկսած կարճատեսությունից ու շլությունից մինչև ավելի բարդ ու անբուժելի համարվողները` կատարակտ, ցանցենախտ, գլաուկոմա... Վստահ եմ, շատերն են տարբեր պատճառներով դիմել ակնաբույժի: Եկեք կիսվենք մեր ունեցած փորձով


ես փորձեմ կիսվել, անցած տարի եմ դիմել Գապեքս ակնաբուժական կլինիկա,  աչքերս շուտ հոգնում էին ու այդ պատճառով անհնար էր լինում դաս սովորելը ու գլխացավեր էին սկսում, ու ինձ ակնոց նշանակեցին, որը կարող եմ դնել դաս սովորելիս կամ կոմպի մոտ նստելիս, ու ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս ակնոցներս, նույնիսկ դրսում էլ եմ դնում ու չեմ քաշվում դրանից, բայց իմ շրջապատում կան շատ աղջիկներ, ովքեր, լավ չեն տեսնում, բայց ամաչում են ակնոց կրել  :Smile:  :Tongue:  :Wink:  բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր խնդիրներ ունեն աչքերի հետ, խորհուրդ կտամ դիմել Գապեքս ու չամաչել ակնոցներ դնելուց  :Wink:

----------


## varduuhi

Իհարկե, ակնոց կրելուց ամաչել պետք չէ: Շատերին նույնիսկ  սազում է:  :Ok: Իսկ եթե շատ են ամաչում կարող են լինզա կրել :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

տառապում եմ հիպերաստիգմատիզմով և հիպերմետրոպիայով, ակնոց չեմ դնում ու ինձ շատ լավ եմ զգում

----------


## Արտ24

Բարեվ ձեզ. խնդրում եմ ինձ օգնել, իմ ձախ կողմիս աչքը շեղված է, հնարավո՞ր է վիրահատության միջոցով այն վերականգնել: Եթե այո,  Երևանի ո՞ր կլինիկայում: Եթե կան լավ մասնագետներ խնդրում եմ խորհուրդ տալ, թե ու՞մ մոտ գնալ և մոտավոր որքան կարժենա այդպիսի վիրահատությունը:

----------


## comet

> ԲԱՐԵՎ ՁԵԶ. ԽՆԴՐՈւՄ ԵՄ ԻՆՁ ՈԳՆԵԼ, ԻՄ ՁԱԽ ԿՈԽՄԻՍ ԱՉՔը ՇԵԽՎԱՑ Ե, ՀՆԱՐԱՈՐ Ե ՎԻՐԱՀԱՏՈւՑՅԱՆ ՄԻՋՈՑՈՎ ԱՅՆ ՎԵՐԱԿԱՆԳՆԵԼ՞ ԵՏԵ ԱՅՈ ԵՐԵՎԱՆԻ ՈՐ ԿԼԻՆԻԿԱՅՈւՄ? ԵՏԵ ԿԱՆ ԼԱՎ ՄԱՍՆԱԳԵՏՆԵՐ ԽՆԴՐՈւՄ ԵՄ ԽՈՐՀՈւՐԴ ՏԱԼ ՈւՄ ՄՈՏ ԳՆԱԼ՞ ԵՎ ՄՈՏԱՈՐ ՈՐՔԱՆ ԿԱՐԺԵՆԱ ԱՅԴՊԻՍԻ ՎԻՐԱՀԱՏՈւՑՅՈւՆՆ??????


Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիմել Մալայանի անվան ակնաբուժարան: Լավ բժիշկներ շատ կան: Ոսկանյան Լիլիթ, Հովակիմյան Աննա, մանկական բաժնում` Հարությունյան Ռուզան...

----------

Lion (23.08.2009)

----------


## Արտ24

Իսկ նրանք ո՞ր կլինիկայում են աշխատում: Հասցեն կասե՞ք: Եվ եթե տեղյակ եք, որքա՞ն կարժենա այդպիսի վիրահատությունը: Գոնե մոտավոր:

----------


## comet

> ԻՍԿ ՆՐԱՆՔ ՈՐ ԿԼԻՆԻԿԱՅՈւՄ ԵՆ ԱՇԽԱՏՈւՄ? ՀԱՍՑԵՆ ԿԱՍԵՔ? ԵՎ ԵՏԵ ՏԵԽՅԱԿ ԵՔ ՈՐՔԱՆ ԿԱՐԺԵՆԱ ԱՅԴՊԻՍԻ ՎԻՐԱՀԱՏՈւՑՅՈւՆՆ? ԳՈՆԵ ՄՈՏԱՈՐ?


Գները համենայնդեպս ամենաէժանն են տարածաշրջանում: 
http://www.mediainform.am/malayan/le...l_arm_2005.htm

----------


## Արտ24

Շնորհակալ եմ ինֆորմացիայի համար: Եվ մի խնդրանք էլ, եթե կարելի է, կգրե՞ս կոնկրետ հասցեն, կլինիկայի գտնվելու վայրը:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կարճատես եմ -8, -7,5, ունեմ նաև աստիգմատիզմ  :Sad: 

:ցռը

----------


## ars83

> Կարճատես եմ -8, -7,5, ունեմ նաև աստիգմատիզմ 
> 
> :ցռը


«Товарищ по несчастью», փաստորեն։ Ես նույնպես կարճատես եմ՝ -7.0, -7.5, մի փոքր աստիգմատիզմով։ Դու է՞լ ես լինզաներ կրում։

----------


## Հայկօ

> «Товарищ по несчастью», փաստորեն։ Ես նույնպես կարճատես եմ՝ -7.0, -7.5, մի փոքր աստիգմատիզմով։ Դու է՞լ ես լինզաներ կրում։


 :Secret:  :Yes: : Ես էլ: Արդեն քանի՜ տարի ա...

----------


## Lady-In-Red

> Բարեվ ձեզ. խնդրում եմ ինձ օգնել, իմ ձախ կողմիս աչքը շեղված է, հնարավո՞ր է վիրահատության միջոցով այն վերականգնել: Եթե այո,  Երևանի ո՞ր կլինիկայում: Եթե կան լավ մասնագետներ խնդրում եմ խորհուրդ տալ, թե ու՞մ մոտ գնալ և մոտավոր որքան կարժենա այդպիսի վիրահատությունը:


Եթե շեղվածությունը շատ չէ, ապա հնարավոր է նաև առանց վիրահատական միջամտության վերականգնել, քիչ թե շատ ծանոթ եմ Գապեքս կլինիկային ու ասեմ, որ հմուտ մասնագետներ կան, ընկերներիցս մեկը իմ խորհրդով դիմեց Գպեքս  էլի նույն խնդրով ու 1տարի ակնոց դրեց , իսկ հիմա աչքը ուղղվել է, աչքի շեղվելը կապված է նաև նյարդերի հետ, խորհուրդ կտամ նյարդերը հանգիստ պահել եվ վալերյանայի կաթիլներ օգտագործել, այն բուսական ծագում ունի և վնասակար չէ, ավելի մանրամասների համար պատրաստ եմ օգնելու :Smile:

----------


## Արտ24

ՈՐ ՉԻՇՏՆ ԱՍԵՄ ԻՄ ՄՈՏ ՇԵԽՎԱՑՈւՑՅՈւՆՆ ԱՐԱՋԱՑԵԼ Ե 3-4 ՏԱՐԵԿԱՆ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿԱՇՐՋԱՆՈւՄ ԵՎ ԱՆՔԱՄ ՉԳԻՏԵՄ ԴԱ ՀՆԱՐԱՈՐ Ե ՏԵԿՈւԶ ՎԻՐԱՀԱՏՈւՑՅՈւՆՈՎ ԲՈւԺԵԼ՞ ԻՄ ՄՈՏ ՇԵԽՎԱՑ Ե ՄԻ ԱՉՔը, ՀԱՍՏԱՏ ԳԻՏԵՄ ՈՐ ՆՅԱՐԴԵՐԻ ՊԱՏՉԱՐՈՎ ՉԵ,,, ՄՈՏ ՈՐԵՐՍ ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏՎՈւՄ ԵՄ ԱՅՑԼԵԼ ԱՅՍՏԵԽԻ ՆՇՎԱՑ ԿԼԻՆԻԿԱՆ, ԻՆՁ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՇԱՏ ԿԱՐԵՈՐԵ ԻՄԱՆԱԼ ՎԻՐԱՀԱՏՈւՑՅԱՆ ԳՈւՄԱՐԻ ՉԱՊՆ, ԳՈՆԵ ՄՈՏ ՊԱՏԿԵՐԱՑՈւՄ ԿԱԶՄԵՄ, ԱՐԴԵՆ ԱՆՀՆԱՐ ԵՍ ԵՍՊԵՍ ԱՊՐԵԼ :Sad: 

*Մոդերատորական։ Ակումբում արգելվում են լրիվ մեծատառով գրառումները։*

----------


## Enigmatic

Իմ ախպոր տեսողոթյունը  -4  էր վիրահատեցին  ամեն աչքը  500$ հիմա էնքան լավա  100%  ա տեսողությունը անգամ ես եմ նախանձում :Smile:  իրոք արժի անել ամենալավ տարբերակնա

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> «Товарищ по несчастью», փաստորեն։ Ես նույնպես կարճատես եմ՝ -7.0, -7.5, մի փոքր աստիգմատիզմով։ Դու է՞լ ես լինզաներ կրում։


արդեն երեք տարի  :Smile: 

Դրանից առաջ ակնոց եմ կրել մոտ ութ տարի  :Bad: 



> Իմ ախպոր տեսողոթյունը  -4  էր վիրահատեցին  ամեն աչքը  500$ հիմա էնքան լավա  100%  ա տեսողությունը անգամ ես եմ նախանձում իրոք արժի անել ամենալավ տարբերակնա


Ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ աչքերի լազերային վիրահատություններին, որովհետև հետագայում շատ տխուր հետևանքների կարող է հանգեցնել: Վիրահատության ժամանակ աչքի ցանցաթաղանթը բարակում է ու հետագայում կարող է նույնիսկ կուրության պատճառ դառնալ:

----------


## dvgray

> ՈՐ ՉԻՇՏՆ ԱՍԵՄ ԻՄ ՄՈՏ ՇԵԽՎԱՑՈւՑՅՈւՆՆ ԱՐԱՋԱՑԵԼ Ե 3-4 ՏԱՐԵԿԱՆ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿԱՇՐՋԱՆՈւՄ ԵՎ ԱՆՔԱՄ ՉԳԻՏԵՄ ԴԱ ՀՆԱՐԱՈՐ Ե ՏԵԿՈւԶ ՎԻՐԱՀԱՏՈւՑՅՈւՆՈՎ ԲՈւԺԵԼ՞ ԻՄ ՄՈՏ ՇԵԽՎԱՑ Ե ՄԻ ԱՉՔը, ՀԱՍՏԱՏ ԳԻՏԵՄ ՈՐ ՆՅԱՐԴԵՐԻ ՊԱՏՉԱՐՈՎ ՉԵ,,, ՄՈՏ ՈՐԵՐՍ ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏՎՈւՄ ԵՄ ԱՅՑԼԵԼ ԱՅՍՏԵԽԻ ՆՇՎԱՑ ԿԼԻՆԻԿԱՆ, ԻՆՁ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՇԱՏ ԿԱՐԵՈՐԵ ԻՄԱՆԱԼ ՎԻՐԱՀԱՏՈւՑՅԱՆ ԳՈւՄԱՐԻ ՉԱՊՆ, ԳՈՆԵ ՄՈՏ ՊԱՏԿԵՐԱՑՈւՄ ԿԱԶՄԵՄ, ԱՐԴԵՆ ԱՆՀՆԱՐ ԵՍ ԵՍՊԵՍ ԱՊՐԵԼ
> 
> *Մոդերատորական։ Ակումբում արգելվում են լրիվ մեծատառով գրառումները։*


Չգիտեմ, թե որ կլինիկայում ինչ ձև են բուժում, բայց դու լռիվ իզուր ես հուսահատված բաներ գրում: Էտ  տեսողության պռոբլեմները հանգիստ պետք է որ կարգավորվեն էս թվին: Եթե անգամ այդ կլինիկայում չէ, ուրիշ տեղ փնտրիր: Կանցի որոշ ժամանակ ու քո տեսողությունը կնորմաորվր ու հետո դու ինքտ էլ կզորմանաս թե պի էս սենց բաներ գրել: Մի հուսահատվիր, քո խնդիրը հանգիստ պետք է որ լուծվի: Մենակ ճիշտ բժիշկերի գտիր: Իսկ դրա համար սառը, չհուսահատվոծ ուղեղ ա պետք, որ հանկարծակի խաբեբաների հետ չառընչվես:
Ման արի ինտեռնետում. տես սենց բաները ով ոնց ա բուժում

----------


## Արտ24

> Չգիտեմ, թե որ կլինիկայում ինչ ձև են բուժում, բայց դու լռիվ իզուր ես հուսահատված բաներ գրում: Էտ  տեսողության պռոբլեմները հանգիստ պետք է որ կարգավորվեն էս թվին: Եթե անգամ այդ կլինիկայում չէ, ուրիշ տեղ փնտրիր: Կանցի որոշ ժամանակ ու քո տեսողությունը կնորմաորվր ու հետո դու ինքտ էլ կզորմանաս թե պի էս սենց բաներ գրել: Մի հուսահատվիր, քո խնդիրը հանգիստ պետք է որ լուծվի: Մենակ ճիշտ բժիշկերի գտիր: Իսկ դրա համար սառը, չհուսահատվոծ ուղեղ ա պետք, որ հանկարծակի խաբեբաների հետ չառընչվես:
> Ման արի ինտեռնետում. տես սենց բաները ով ոնց ա բուժում


Շնորակալ եմ խորհուրդի համար,,, նրանցից նաև ով ինձ ոգնումա համ իմֆորմացիայով համ խորհուրդով

----------


## Remix-Hayko

Ես աչքերի հետ կախված խնդիր ունեմ` կարճատես եմ էլի, հիմա ես կգրեմ իմ աչքերի ախտորոշումը ու խնդրում եմ նախ ասեք որն է ցածր աստիճանի կարճատեսությունը և հետո այդ աստիգմատիզմի պահերը:  :Smile: 
Ախտորոշում: Երկու աչքի ցածր աստիճանի կարճատեսություն: Ձախ աչքի բարդ միոպիկ աստիգմատիզմ 1.0 դ:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես աչքերի հետ կախված խնդիր ունեմ` կարճատես եմ էլի, հիմա ես կգրեմ իմ աչքերի ախտորոշումը ու խնդրում եմ նախ ասեք որն է ցածր աստիճանի կարճատեսությունը և հետո այդ աստիգմատիզմի պահերը: 
> Ախտորոշում: Երկու աչքի ցածր աստիճանի կարճատեսություն: Ձախ աչքի բարդ միոպիկ աստիգմատիզմ 1.0 դ:


Ինչքան գիտեմ ցածր աստիճանի կարճատեսությունը մինչև -5 է: Էդքան էլ վատ չի վիճակդ, օրինակ իմը միջին աստիճանի կարճատեսություն է, -8, -7.5: Իսկ աստիգմատիզմը նշանակում է, որ աչքիդ ոսպնյակը հարթ չի, դրա պատճառով ամեն ինչ մի փոքր մշուշոտ ես տեսնում, կարդալուց կարող ա դժվարանաս (օրինակ ա ու ս տառերը խառնես): Իմ աչքերից մեկն էլ աստիգմատիզմ ունի, լրիվ քո դիագնոզից ա, բայց անկեղծ ասաց էդքան էլ չի խանգարում, ինչքան կարճատեսությունը:

----------


## ars83

> Ինչքան գիտեմ ցածր աստիճանի կարճատեսությունը մինչև -5 է: Էդքան էլ վատ չի վիճակդ, օրինակ իմը միջին աստիճանի կարճատեսություն է, -8, -7.5:


Ինչքանով ես գիտեմ -4.5-5-ն արդեն միջին աստիճանի է, իսկ -8, 7.5-ը՝ բարձր: Իմը -8-9 է՝ «բարձր աստիճանի միոպիա» է գրված ախտորոշման մեջ:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Իմ մոտ էլ գարնանային կատար է: Հնարավո՞ր է դա ախտորոշել ձմռանը, երբ ոչ մի հետք չի երևում:

----------


## urartu

Բարև ձեձ, իմ մոտ կարճատեսություն է մոտ 5, ու նաև ունեմ աչքի շեղություն, արդեն 1 տարի լինզաներ եմ կրում… 
Ունեմ մի քանի հարց
լինզաներս գնելիս ինձ հարցրին ասիգմատիզմ, սիգմատիզմ ունեմ, եթե դժվար չի ասեք ինչ են դրանք, և կապ ունեն շեղության հետ
ինձ հետաքրքրումա նաև  վիրահատությունից հետո ինչ հետևանքներ կարող է լինել
և ոերջապես, որ լինզաներն են ավելի լավը կրելու համար


հայոպտիկից գնեցի 16 հազար դրամ արժողությամբ aspheric uv55 շնչող լինզաներ 6 ամիս ժամկետով, և  կուզենաի իմանալ ով է կրում դրանցից և ինչ կարծիք ունի, և  դրա գինը արդարացվախ է թե չէ, նախապես շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## Amaru

Հայրս երկու ամիս առաջ ա վիրահատվել, մի աչքը - 13 էր, մյուսը՝ -7.5, Մալայան կենտրոնում, հիմա ամեն ինչ հոյակապ ա, էտքանը կարամ ասեմ: 
Աստիգմատիզմի մասին վերեը գրած ա՝




> Իսկ աստիգմատիզմը նշանակում է, որ աչքիդ ոսպնյակը հարթ չի, դրա պատճառով ամեն ինչ մի փոքր մշուշոտ ես տեսնում, կարդալուց կարող ա դժվարանաս (օրինակ ա ու ս տառերը խառնես):

----------


## Ungrateful

Հարկավոր են, *ամեն ձևի* տեղեկություններ կապված "*Կեռատոկոնուս*" աչքի պրոբլեմի /հիվանդության/ հետ:
Նախապես` շնորհակալություն:

----------


## comet

> Հարկավոր են, *ամեն ձևի* տեղեկություններ կապված "*Կեռատոկոնուս*" աչքի պրոբլեմի /հիվանդության/ հետ:
> Նախապես` շնորհակալություն:


Դա տեսողության խանգարում է, որը տեղի է ունենում սովորաբար այն ժամանակ, երբ աչքի եղջերաթաղանթը բարակում է: Այն խանգարում է աչքի մեջ ընկնող լույսը ճիշտ համակարգել, որի հետևանքով պատկերները երևում են աղավաղված: Կարելի է ակնոցներ կամ լինզաներ կրել տեսողությունը վերականգնելու համար:

----------

Ungrateful (12.10.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Դա տեսողության խանգարում է, որը տեղի է ունենում սովորաբար այն ժամանակ, երբ աչքի եղջերաթաղանթը բարակում է: Այն խանգարում է աչքի մեջ ընկնող լույսը ճիշտ համակարգել, որի հետևանքով պատկերները երևում են աղավաղված: Կարելի է ակնոցներ կամ լինզաներ կրել տեսողությունը վերականգնելու համար:


Իսկ ինձ ասեցին, որ ակնոցները չի օգնում, պետք է անպայման լինզաներ օգտագործել և դա չի վերականգնում այլ օգնում է որ այդ պրոբլեմը ավելի չբարդանա:  :Dntknw: 
Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Lyonik

Մի հարց ունեմ-լինզաներ եմ դնում ոչ օպտիկական,ու մի տեսակ աչքերիս մեկ-մեկ սպիտակ լերձանման երևույթներ եմ նկատում, արդյո՞ք դա հիվանդություն է և կարո՞ղ է վնասել տեսողությանս :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մի հարց ունեմ-լինզաներ եմ դնում ոչ օպտիկական,ու մի տեսակ աչքերիս մեկ-մեկ սպիտակ լերձանման երևույթներ եմ նկատում, արդյո՞ք դա հիվանդություն է և կարո՞ղ է վնասել տեսողությանս


Լերձանման երևույթը ո՞րն ա, կմանրամասնե՞ս: Միգուցե պրոտեինը ի նկատի ունես: Երկար ժամանակ լինզա կրելուց հետո սկսում է պրոտեին առաջանալ աչքի վրա: Այդ դեպքում անհրաժեշտ է անմիջապես հանել լինզաները և մաքրել հատուկ լուծույթով:

----------


## Enigmatic

Հա, իմիջայլոց, մի հաղորդում էի նայում բակտերիաների մասին ու մի դեպք ցույց տվեցին: Մի տղա լինզաներ է սկսել կրել, իրա բժիշկը ասել է, որ հենց լինզաները չի կարելի կրանթի ջրի տակ լվանալ, բայց տոփը, որի մեջ է դրվում լինզաները կարելի է: Ու էտ տղեն լվացել դրել էր,բակտերիաները աչքի թաղանով ներխուժել էին մեջը աչքի, ու աչքը սկսել էր փչանալ, լրիվ ցույց էր տալիս թե ոնց եղավ, ու էտ տղայի մի աչքը կուրացավ լինզաների պատճառով: Նենց որ Լինզա կրողներ   շատ ուշադիր եղեք :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հա, իմիջայլոց, մի հաղորդում էի նայում բակտերիաների մասին ու մի դեպք ցույց տվեցին: Մի տղա լինզաներ է սկսել կրել, իրա բժիշկը ասել է, որ հենց լինզաները չի կարելի կրանթի ջրի տակ լվանալ, բայց տոփը, որի մեջ է դրվում լինզաները կարելի է: Ու էտ տղեն լվացել դրել էր,բակտերիաները աչքի թաղանով ներխուժել էին մեջը աչքի, ու աչքը սկսել էր փչանալ, լրիվ ցույց էր տալիս թե ոնց եղավ, ու էտ տղայի մի աչքը կուրացավ լինզաների պատճառով: Նենց որ Լինզա կրողներ   շատ ուշադիր եղեք


Լիա ջան, լինզաների հեղուկը սպիրտ է, էնպես, որ եթե ջրով լվանալուց հետո կոնտեյների մեջ հեղուկ լցնես, էդ բակտերիաները կմեռնեն:  :Smile:

----------


## Lyonik

> Լերձանման երևույթը ո՞րն ա, կմանրամասնե՞ս: Միգուցե պրոտեինը ի նկատի ունես: Երկար ժամանակ լինզա կրելուց հետո սկսում է պրոտեին առաջանալ աչքի վրա: Այդ դեպքում անհրաժեշտ է անմիջապես հանել լինզաները և մաքրել հատուկ լուծույթով:


իսկ ես ի՞նչ իմանամ դա պրոտեին   է :Think: ,ասում եմ սպիտակ լորձանման երևույթ է, :Xeloq: կամ պրոտեինը որ՞ն է.չգիտեմ

հա ես ալերգիկ  էլ եմ ,կարո՞ղ է դրանից լինի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> իսկ ես ի՞նչ իմանամ դա պրոտեին   է,ասում եմ սպիտակ լորձանման երևույթ է,կամ պրոտեինը որ՞ն է.չգիտեմ


պրոտեինը ուրիշ կերպ ասած աչքի ճպուռն է: Եթե երկար ժամանակ ես լինզա կրում առանց հանելու, կոպերի վրա սպիտակ լպրծուն բծեր են հայտնվում: Նշանակում է լինզաները հանելու ու մաքրելու ժամանակն է: Ի դեպ էս ժամանակ լինզա կրել խորհուրդ չի տրվում, քանի որ պրոտեինի զանգվածը կարող է փչացնել լինզան ու վնասել աչքի մակերեսը:

----------

Lyonik (14.10.2009)

----------


## Lyonik

> պրոտեինը ուրիշ կերպ ասած աչքի ճպուռն է: Եթե երկար ժամանակ ես լինզա կրում առանց հանելու, կոպերի վրա սպիտակ լպրծուն բծեր են հայտնվում: Նշանակում է լինզաները հանելու ու մաքրելու ժամանակն է: Ի դեպ էս ժամանակ լինզա կրել խորհուրդ չի տրվում, քանի որ պրոտեինի զանգվածը կարող է փչացնել լինզան ու վնասել աչքի մակերեսը:


էէէէ,վախեցրեցիք,բա հիմա ասենք հանեցի,բա ինչո՞վ պիտի մաքրեմ,թե՞ գնամ ակնաբուժի մոտ :Shok:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> էէէէ,վախեցրեցիք,բա հիմա ասենք հանեցի,բա ինչո՞վ պիտի մաքրեմ,թե՞ գնամ ակնաբուժի մոտ


Ո՞նց թե ինչով: Լինզայի հեղուկով - ReNu կամ նման ուրիշ... Ակնաբույժդ քեզ ոչ մի հեղուկ չի նշանակե՞լ:

----------


## Lyonik

> Ո՞նց թե ինչով: Լինզայի հեղուկով - ReNu կամ նման ուրիշ... Ակնաբույժդ քեզ ոչ մի հեղուկ չի նշանակե՞լ:


ես էդ ամեն ինչը անում եմ,երկար ել չեմ կրում դրանք,հազարից մեկ, երբ հավեսս կտա,ես կարծեցի ուրիշ դեղերի մասին է խոսքը :Wink: ակնաբույժս մի քանի տարի արաջ դեքսամետազոն էր  նշանակել ալերգիայիս համար ,վերջերս չեմ այցելել

----------


## Vardanovna

իմ մոտ սենց երևույթա. աջ աչքս այսինքն ինչ-որ ուղղություններ կա, որ էտ ուղղության վրա հենց լինումա աչքերս պատկերը դառնումա 2 հատ ու էն վատ երևացող այսինքն 2-րդ պատկերը խաղումա աչքս էլ հետը ես զգում եմ: Ու հիմնականում ամռաննա լինում, անցած տարի ամառնել էր տենց գնացինք Մալայանի ակնաբուժական ակնոց նշամակեցին 0.5 ու անցավ, հիմա էլի սկսվելա, ի՞նչ կարա լինի, խմդրում եմ օգնեք :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

Բարև ձեզ,
Մի հարց ունեմ կապված Тройничный нерв-ի հետ (չնայած միգուցե սխալվում են դրա հետ կապելով…) Ծանոթներցս մեկի աջ աչքը կարճատես է (-1), իսկ ձախը` նորմալ: Կարճատեսության առաջացմանը զուգահեռ պարբերաբար զգացվում է աջ աչքի վրայի ունքի ձգում, ծանրություն, երբեմն նույնիսկ ձգում է զգացվում ունքերի միջև ընկած տարածքում… Զգացվում է նաև աջ աչքի մրմռոց… Բժիշկները բացի -0.5 ակնոց և մի քանի վիտամիններ նշանակելուց ուրիշ վոչինչ խորհուրդ չեն տալիս...
Ւնչ կարող եք խորհուրդ տալ նմանատիպ երևույթների դեպքում?
Արդյոք կարող են այս երևույթները ավելի լուրջ պատճառներ ունենալ?
Արդյոք արժե դիմել լազերային վիրահատության նման չափի կարճատեսությունը վերացնելու համար?

----------

